# Best post ride electrolyte/amino powder?



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm looking to add a post ride recovery and maybe a during ride (for big days) drink to my routine. Mostly I'm looking for a quality post ride powder that works and has quality ingredients. 

In a nutshell I don't feel like I fair as well over multiple big days as a younger version of myself did. If there's a product out there that can bridge the gap I want it. I'm a big and long time proponent of supplements. I could probably put something together myself but am sure there's good products out there and figure I'd pull the collective here rather than try to wade through all the advertising and such myself. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Floyd's of Leadville recovery protein (with CBD/ treats me pretty well but I'm not sure about the qualify of ingredients. It contains lot's of whey and I haven't got around to researching the plusses and/or minuses of that.

Lots of good organic vegan mixes out there too, I'm trying one now (Four Sigmatic plant based protein) and the ingredients se top notch but it doesn't mix easily. Maybe I need a blender.

I'd look for one with high protein content.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you rolling after rides? I added it to my routine this year and can't believe how much better I feel the following ride.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have had really good luck with Nuun, Hammer, and Skratch Labs hydration mixes during rides.

Post-ride I have been using Skratch recovery mix along with good old fashioned eating a bunch of protein (and fiber to counteract the protein if you catch my drift) and that has made a positive difference in recovery and being able to ride more at a higher intensity.

Basically takes recovery rides and makes them more fun than just slogging through them in the name of recovery.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I am out of my league here, and following this thread to learn.*

*That said, and FWIW, I am prone to severe bilateral hamstring cramping post ride (to the point of being brought to my knees and on the floor writhing in pain for up to 3 minutes until it passes). I have been able to manage this using Hammer Endurolytes Extreme, pre, infra and post.

I have always been a big Hammer Nutrition guy for everything, mostly because it works and does not upset my stomach. I sometimes use Hamer gel, Heed and Perpetuem infra). I also use Recoverite post on occasion but find I am generally fine without it except for massive successive rides. But the Endurolyte pills are mandatory for me, failing which I sometimes find myself in embarrassing situations in restaurants and the like.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Are you rolling after rides? I added it to my routine this year and can't believe how much better I feel the following ride.


No. Through the summer I do mid/low intensity road rides mid week which may accomplish the same, not sure. However, I do ice water soak (live in Oregon and the rivers are COLD) post big rides when given the chance. Anecdotally it does seem to make me feel much fresher after and the next day. I've come to really enjoy it actually.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I am out of my league here, and following this thread to learn.*
> 
> *That said, and FWIW, I am prone to severe bilateral hamstring cramping post ride (to the point of being brought to my knees and on the floor writhing in pain for up to 3 minutes until it passes). I have been able to manage this using Hammer Endurolytes Extreme, pre, infra and post.
> 
> I have always been a big Hammer Nutrition guy for everything, mostly because it works and does not upset my stomach. I sometimes use Hamer gel, Heed and Perpetuem infra). I also use Recoverite post on occasion but find I am generally fine without it except for massive successive rides. But the Endurolyte pills are mandatory for me, failing which I sometimes find myself in embarrassing situations in restaurants and the like.


Some of the guys I ride with are prone to cramping when putting in the big miles....man does that seem miserable. I can honestly say I've never had a cramp in my life and feel quite fortunate for that.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> Floyd's of Leadville recovery protein (with CBD/ treats me pretty well but I'm not sure about the qualify of ingredients. It contains lot's of whey and I haven't got around to researching the plusses and/or minuses of that.


I will occasionally vape CBD after big days if one of my buddies has a pen or tincture. It definitely relaxes my muscles and "takes the edge off" of the spun out feeling from over exertion. Not sure there's any tangible next day positive effect for me or not though.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Are you rolling after rides? I added it to my routine this year and can't believe how much better I feel the following ride.


I don't mean to hijack the topic, but can you please provide some details on this (PM me if more appropriate)?

Optimal window post ride? Duration? Target zone? Cadence? Perceived exertion?

I have a KICKR bike and would like to give this a go post ride.

Thanks.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I don't mean to hijack the topic, but can you please provide some details on this (PM me if more appropriate)?
> 
> Optimal window post ride? Duration? Target zone? Cadence? Perceived exertion?
> 
> ...


I probably should have been more specific. Rolling as in foam rolling or a rolling massager. Not using cycling rollers as a recovery tool, but I could see how some might do that.

I have both a foam roller and stick massager. Rolling really gets deep into your muscles. The stick massager helps when you have those really sore spots. I'm not an expert on the subject and anyone can correct me, I'd also suggest researching as there's always a right and wrong way to do these things.

I come home immediately after a ride drink coconut water to prevent cramps and spend 5 minutes rolling out all the leg muscles including glutes. It's really been so beneficial to me, by the time I've driven home I start feeling a little stiff, when I stand up from rolling I immediately feel loose and the tight muscles feel so much better.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> I will occasionally vape CBD after big days if one of my buddies has a pen or tincture. It definitely relaxes my muscles and "takes the edge off" of the spun out feeling from over exertion. Not sure there's any tangible next day positive effect for me or not though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm not sure how much of a bonus the CBD is but I figure it can't hurt any. For me post ride the most important things to consume immediately are calories, hydration, and protein and a quality powder mixed with soy, almond or oat milk is the best way I've found to do it. It doesn't replace my post-ride meal, it's just a pre post-ride meal.

I'm not sure about the need for electrolytes after a ride, I always thought they were more important during the ride. Also the science seems mixed as to whether they can help prevent cramps, some research concludes that it doesn't do anything to prevent them.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I probably should have been more specific. Rolling as in foam rolling or a rolling massager. Not using cycling rollers as a recovery tool, but I could see how some might do that.
> 
> I have both a foam roller and stick massager. Rolling really gets deep into your muscles. The stick massager helps when you have those really sore spots. I'm not an expert on the subject and anyone can correct me, I'd also suggest researching as there's always a right and wrong way to do these things.
> 
> I come home immediately after a ride drink coconut water to prevent cramps and spend 5 minutes rolling out all the leg muscles including glutes. It's really been so beneficial to me, by the time I've driven home I start feeling a little stiff, when I stand up from rolling I immediately feel loose and the tight muscles feel so much better.


Hilarious. I was looking for 3 funny pics to post - a fattie, bike rollers and a foam roller, and was going to ask you what type of rolling you were referring to. I took a guess and lost.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I do use a foam roller, mainly on my back. Like most things though I tend to use it reactively versus proactively. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Foam roller, coconut water, and CBD gummies for me. Have all helped my recoveries post rides.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

I’ve had great luck with LMNT. I generally prefer it post ride and just drink water while riding. Other fluids just seem to stay in my stomach and slosh around.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Beer


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> Beer


This seems to answer all the questions above and then some.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> Beer


My long term go-to. There will be beer.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I do love me a beer after hard ride, mostly because I'm an alcoholic but it is absolutely the worst possible recovery drink. Except for maybe vodka.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

J.B. Weld said:


> I do love me a beer after hard ride, mostly because I'm an alcoholic but it is absolutely the worst possible recovery drink. Except for maybe vodka.


Voice of experience right there.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

While we have the brain trust engaged, if I might be able to ask...

Without any research whatsoever, I have often hammered back 500 ml to a litre of ice cold chocolate milk at my truck, immediately after a ride. It always tastes incredible, feels satisfying, and I seem to feel pretty damned good after doing so.

Lots of online banter about the benefits of chocolate milk, and it being as decent as any recovery drink, in terms of its composition.

Bro science, or is there some legitimate basis for this suggestion?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> While we have the brain trust engaged, if I might be able to ask...
> 
> Without any research whatsoever, I have often hammered back 500 ml to a litre of ice cold chocolate milk at my truck, immediately after a ride. It always tastes incredible, feels satisfying, and I seem to feel pretty damned good after doing so.
> 
> ...


It works because it has a decent combination of water, protein, carbohydrates and vitamins but there are much better alternatives. There's a reason why ~70% of the world's population is lactose intolerant.


----------



## Luckk (Aug 9, 2021)

I love beer with all my heart


----------



## hammersorethumb (Sep 14, 2018)

Foam rolling and a massage gun help me a lot.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Recovery is about protein and if you're not keto, carbs. If you don't want something heavy a drink of Essential Amino Acids. (BCAA are worthless) and Gatorade is good and cheap. Or you can do a Whey shake and some gummies. Then when you eat your choice of protein and carbs.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been carrying an electrolyte drink with me in the hotter weather, just a cheap mix I bought off of Amazon. I use a Camelbak with water and carry a bottle with the electrolyte and drink most if not all of it during my ride. I haven't been doing any recovery/post ride drink; maybe I should as I rode late yesterday and when I ran this morning, my legs were feeling it.


----------



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Cytomax during a ride. 
I wouldn't consider it a recovery drink though, that's what Mountain Dew is for.
Full stretch out and quad massage but I do that later in the evening not right after the ride.
Also a huge fan of jumping in the lake during and after a ride when and where possible. It can feel like I'm starting out fresh on a whole new ride after a good swim.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Preston67 said:


> I'm a big fan of Cytomax during a ride.
> I wouldn't consider it a recovery drink though, that's what Mountain Dew is for.
> Full stretch out and quad massage but I do that later in the evening not right after the ride.
> Also a huge fan of jumping in the lake during and after a ride when and where possible. It can feel like I'm starting out fresh on a whole new ride after a good swim.


Cytomax is basically exactly what I'm looking for, excellent list of ingredients... except it contains acesulfame potassium which is a no go for me.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> While we have the brain trust engaged, if I might be able to ask...
> 
> Without any research whatsoever, I have often hammered back 500 ml to a litre of ice cold chocolate milk at my truck, immediately after a ride. It always tastes incredible, feels satisfying, and I seem to feel pretty damned good after doing so.
> 
> ...


Milk based stuff is great for recovery - Sport Recovery Drink Mix - talks about what they do as an example to deal with the fact that lots of people are not lactose tolerant.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

silentG said:


> Milk based stuff is great for recovery -


Not so great to consume every day though. Among other things it boosts LDL cholesterol and raises cancer risks. Milk is best left for babies imo.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Sure, anything not in moderation has a tendency to not be the best for you. I have a bag of the vegan version of that item coming my way to see if it works well without milk in it.

I can see the cholesterol side of that but the cancer side I can't speak to as that seems complex as far as what causes cancer or increases risk since there are lots of factors that might play a role versus drinking some milk.


----------

